# Very cool Video's!!!



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

I stumbled on these today on You Tube....enjoy!!!

Amazing Pirate house:





Halloween party


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

WoW that's freaking cool wish I could afford a lighting set-up like that....


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Those are some pretty sweet videos. Now I gotta listen to thriller lol


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

All I can say is wow.... And when I showed it to my wife she slapped me and said no.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

hawkchucker said:


> All I can say is wow.... And when I showed it to my wife she slapped me and said no.


LOL mine did the same thing


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

meh... I dunno... I mean you get the WOW factor like "Man, I bet that's really expensive!" but atmospherically... the pirate stuff was pretty cool (whatever part of it was display... that overlay window of Pirates of the Caribbean was pretty unnecessary) but Terror At The Disco just didn't say Halloween to me. But that's just me.

"Yo, dude, thanks for the Snickers, but what up... are ya outta X?"


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I thought the waterfall was really neat, and the idea of using the projector on it was a real twist... cannons were awesome...

LCD screens are not very scary... kinda neat, but too techo-wow.


----------

